

72 hours to end the devastating and failed war on drugs. - cheshcatalyst
http://www.avaaz.org/en/end_the_war_on_drugs/?rc=fb&pv=39
In 72 hours an eminent group of world leaders will call on the UN to end the devastating and failed war on drugs. Only a massive citizens movement will turn their appeal into urgent action. Sign the urgent petition now!
======
rick888
I would be cool with this as long as the people that decide to use these newly
legalized drugs either don't get any sort of government medical care or have
to pay a stiff fee.

I shouldn't have to pay for your mistakes.

